# More GTO badges



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

I was thinking of just covering the car in GTO badges, perhaps redoing the paint so its just nonstop GTOGTOGTO all the way around. Or, maybe just going with a giant one that runs the length of the car. I have no valid reason for doing this other than to let all the Mustang GT drivers in my area (I think there are about 7 hundred billion of them, give or take 10) know exactly what has just blown by them so fast their car flipped back over front. Any other ideas?


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

just realized there was an exterior thread, sorry for puttin this in the wrong spot, ideas come to me and I just roll with it sometimes.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

ineedabeer said:


> I was thinking of just covering the car in GTO badges, perhaps redoing the paint so its just nonstop GTOGTOGTO all the way around. Or, maybe just going with a giant one that runs the length of the car. I have no valid reason for doing this other than to let all the Mustang GT drivers in my area (I think there are about 7 hundred billion of them, give or take 10) know exactly what has just blown by them so fast their car flipped back over front. Any other ideas?


Put down the cocktail...:willy::willy::lol::rofl::cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

How 'bout The Gto Drift Car. Those Graphics Are Loud And Clear.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez' 

Sleep this one out bro :willy:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

How 'bout one of those Pizza Delivery stick to the roof signs???

Lit up "GTO"

Larry


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> How 'bout one of those Pizza Delivery stick to the roof signs???
> 
> Lit up "GTO"
> 
> Larry


:lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> How 'bout one of those Pizza Delivery stick to the roof signs???
> 
> Lit up "GTO"
> 
> Larry


in flashing LEDs tho


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Put down the cocktail...:willy::willy::lol::rofl::cheers


:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Me thinks someone saw a bastardized GTO and is making fun....


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

That's good stuff, I figured everyone would just pass this one by. Good call on the drift car, that's a pretty sick paint job!


----------

